# owning a bar in benidorm



## DIANA MC (Jun 28, 2010)

hi 
can anyone tell me if they run a bar in spain well benidorm are things still as bad as they were or has it improved over the last year and could you make a living for three people to live on 

be gratefull for feedback from anyone who is doing this at the moment


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DIANA MC said:


> hi
> can anyone tell me if they run a bar in spain well benidorm are things still as bad as they were or has it improved over the last year and could you make a living for three people to live on
> 
> be gratefull for feedback from anyone who is doing this at the moment


I'm not far north of Benidorm - and according to friends of mine who run a bar here - _every_ bar is for sale....................

they work 5.5 days a week from 9am - the daughter covers 5 evenings from about 8pm til close - which could be 9pm if there is no-one there or 1 am if there is - they close 4pm on a Saturday (where it is positioned, weekends are quieter than weekdays)

mon-fri it is pretty busy all year round, pretty much all day - and they do quite a good food trade too

the bar is closed the other 1.5 days because they can't afford to pay anyone to cover those days

if anything though, things are worse than a year ago - the bar _just about_ supports the two of them (& they don't exactly live the high life) - the daughter has a full time job during the day


----------



## DIANA MC (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

DIANA MC said:


> hi
> can anyone tell me if they run a bar in spain well benidorm are things still as bad as they were or has it improved over the last year and could you make a living for three people to live on
> 
> be gratefull for feedback from anyone who is doing this at the moment


I work with many bars in the area and Xabia is right... i will add, some do very well but those are the well thought out carefully planned ones.


----------

